# The Lost Boys 2



## Sinister

First, before I post this, I want to go on record as saying I think this is a TERRIBLE idea! But...from Bloody Disgusting:

Monday, January 15, 2007
Get more *The Lost Boys 2 (V)* news

IESB scored some news this evening that Warner Home Video has slated *The Lost Boys 2* for production in 2007. We are able to 100% confirm his scoop because one of our good friends has actually gone in with the possibility of directing the long delayed sequel. Read on for the news on who mgiht return, what the film _could_ be about and more.

Before we dive into IESB's scoop, we can confirm to you guys that Warner Home Video has been in deep discussion with a few directors and are in fact looking to push this project forward. The only problem is there is no script yet, just an idea. The idea is exactly as was reported: "_The story will revolve around surfing vampires in Southern California._"

The website also mentions "_that executive producer Richard Donner talked about doing a sequel that would show Edgar and Alan Frog A.K.A. The Frog brothers (Corey Feldman and Jamison Newlander in the original film) starting a vampire hunting business that would take them to Washington D.C._" We have also confirmed that Feldman has been approached for the sequel, and that there's a good chance he'll return. Think they might run with this subplot?

We'll keep you posted on our end and if our buddy is chosen you'll hear about it here first. Watch for more details as they come in.

The original _The Lost Boys_ film was released in 1987 and is about a group of kids from Santa Clara (Santa Cruz-like town), CA. who must fight a gang of motorcycle riding teenage vampires. It starred Jason Patric, Corey Haim, Kiefer Sutherland, Jami Gertz, Corey Feldman, Dianne Wiest, Edward Herrmann, Alex Winter, Barnard Hughes, and was directed by Joel Schumacher.


----------



## RAXL

Oy.:googly: 

Point Break, with vampires. 


On a related note, Val Kilmer is trying to drum up interest in Real Genius 2.


----------



## slightlymad

Gonna be a sad year for movies.


----------



## Sinister

slightlymad said:


> Gonna be a sad year for movies.


Nope. I have high hopes for *Grindhouse, Ghost Rider, Fantastic Four 2: Rise of the Silver Surfer, Hostel 2, Resident Evil: Extinction, 30 Days of Night, AVP 2 *and yes, even Rob Zombie's redux of *Halloween.*

As for this tripe, methinks it's just a desperate attempt to relaunch some sagging careers. I heard it rumored years ago that the sequel was supposed to be *The Lost Girls *or some sort. Guess we kind of got that with *The Craft. *


----------



## Hellrazor

Why even call it Lost Boys???? I dont get it sometimes... Its been .. OUCH! 20 Years!


----------



## edwood saucer

eh - I'm not even really sad. Let'em make it.

The original can't be duplicated - it was good on so many levels - from an original story - to the soundtrack - to characters that clicked. So as opposed to moanin like with Zombies tripe - I'll just say:
"I think I should warn you all, when a vampire bites it, it's never a pretty sight."


----------



## DeathTouch

I liked Lost boys. It might be interesting. Maybe not like the first, but maybe.


----------



## morgan8586

It would be funny to see the Frog Brothers after so many years.....


----------



## Sinister

The combined forces of Feldman, Newlander AND Haim just might be able to pull something off---IF they don't make the once young monster bashers have kids in the equation doing cutesy things to outwit the undead. It worked once with the three mentioned, because they were likable characters with an air of self importance so prevalent in the youth of the 80's. I am not a fan of Joel Schumacher, but *The Lost Boys *was one of a kind and he has had yet to top it's greatness. Can magic be made a second time? It's possible in the hands of the right director and a very solid script, but is it likely? Very doubtful.


----------



## Hellrazor

The lost boys is one of my all time favorites... so Im a little defencive. I hate when they take a good thing and ruin it with a sequel.... most of the time. especially after 20 years... 
I will take what y'all say and watch it for what it is... a new movie that can never duplicate the original... 

Ok maybe I will look forward to seeing it... only if they bring back Jason Patric too... he can bite my neck with those eyes any time!


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe they can get Lou Gram to do the opening song again.


----------



## Hellrazor

I agree DT. That would be great!


----------



## Sinister

Don't get your hopes up too much on that one. I don't think Gramm is in a good way since his bout with brain cancer some years back. I remember seeing him with *Foreigner *at this music festival we used to have in Pensacola and he wasn't looking well at all.


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn it, I didn't Know that. How about Kiss then? Pyscho Circus?


----------



## grapegrl

Sinister said:


> Don't get your hopes up too much on that one. I don't think Gramm is in a good way since his bout with brain cancer some years back. I remember seeing him with *Foreigner *at this music festival we used to have in Pensacola and he wasn't looking well at all.


Lou Gramm has jumped on the Christian music bandwagon recently. 

_The Lost Boys_ soundtrack is one of my favourite soundtracks ever...it's one of those rare albums that has more than just one or two good songs. The music itself has held up rather well--it's not something so dated that you would be embarassed to be caught listening to it today. I was a huge INXS fan back in the mid to late 80's, so having two songs by them and Jimmy Barnes on it made it a must-have for me. Loved the movie, too...I don't have high hopes that a sequel will be anything more than the usual dumbed-down dreck that panders to today's teenagers, though. Heck, they'll probably cast Paris Hilton as the head of a blood-sucking group of mindless California party girls...wait a minute...


----------



## Sinister

Paris Hilton...hmmmm...not such a bad idea in retrospect if you really think about it. After all, who wouldn't want to see her burst into flames after she got the ol' stake in the heart?


----------



## DeathTouch

No Paris Hilton. I am tired of that chick. I think I would perfer to see Jessica Biel from The Illusionist or the last Blade movie. I think that was her name.


----------



## Sinister

You are totally missing the point DT. Paris Hilton + a stake (A wooden kind, not the one she is used to being impaled on) + spontaneous combustion= Great entertainment!


----------



## DeathTouch

Well my point is that if they offer the role to somone else, then she isn't getting the press or the cash for it. Sooner or later people will forget about her and then we won't have to worry about seeing her at all. Because at this point, yea they are setting her on fire, but it is just her stunt double. It just isn't the same.


----------



## Sinister

All that aside, my friend, Paris Hilton, much like the AIDS virus, is going to be with us for a llloooooooonnngg time.


----------



## DeathTouch

Man, I knew you were going to say that. If you truly my friend you could learn to lie a little, just to give me some hope. LOL.


----------



## edwood saucer

Grapegrl & DT,

Totally agree with the sentiments. The soundtrack was awesome. My 10 year old has got me listening to KISS again. I can't believe the number of songs that were part of my growing up... enjoying the rediscovery. The beginning of "Beth" like the beginning of the theme of The Waltons absolutely triggers memories of my childhood. (I was raised by my Grandmother and the Waltons was a staple).

You know - no one has mentioned bringing back Jamie Gertz - who, as far as good looking horrow movie chicks go - was one of the best.


----------



## Sinister

I also loved the soundtrack. Next to the soundtracks of *Heavy Metal *and *The Crow, *it ranks right up there with the best of them.

I would think they would have bands that would reflect this era rather than something they went with before. I could easily see bands like maybe *Red Hot Chili Peppers, Butthole Surfers, 3 Doors Down, Korn, Limp Bizkit *and others of their ilk contributing songs.


----------



## edwood saucer

I agree - I could see Johnathon Davis handling the soundtrack.

I thought he did a great job with Queen of the Damned soundtrack - which I though was a decent movie by the way.


----------



## Big Howlin

*As long as Corey Feldman and Donald Sutherland are still in it, Im down.*


----------



## edwood saucer

That wasn't Sutherland... that was Edward Hermann

Yeah - I feel the same way about the Coreys - put'em back in it. In a silly way - they made their mark when we were younger and should be celebrated, in all their peculiarities, the was Jackie Earle Haley is with his re-found celebrity.

While you can't compare them acting wise - it's the same sort of iconic celebrity we celebrate. 

Did anybody else hear the cheers in the background of the SAG awards when his name was brought up under Best Supporting Actor? That whole audience grew up with Kelly Leak and the Bad News Bears. Good for him.

I digress!


----------



## Big Howlin

*Err what was I talking about? 
I meant Keifer Sutherland. Not Donald.*


----------



## edwood saucer

You know what - I should have realized that. duh

That would be cool to bring them all back in some form.


----------



## Big Howlin

*Yeah ...'cept he died.*


----------



## morgan8586

No one really dies in the movies......its all smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Big Howlin

*ah yes*


----------



## edwood saucer

Jeez - I can't believe I actually know this...

Actually - he didn't die. He was gored by the antlers - but they purposefully kept it obscure for a sequel - he didn't explode like the others. I forget where the heck I read that. And I almost have to apologize for even knowing that bit of movie nonsense in the first place... yet I do!


----------



## Big Howlin

lol


----------

